# seeking a master bowyer to apprentice under



## bryanjames (May 4, 2014)

I am desperately searching for someone to teach me high quality bow crafting. I'm 24 years old, i love archery and art. I live in Washington state but i'm willing to go where i need to go. This is huge goal of mine that i won't give up on. Im very serious about giving this my all and im a quick learner. My background is in fine art and sculpture so i can tell you i have a keen eye for fine details and i can be an asset. I one day hope to make this into a business but first things first. Please teach me, this is my dream. Thanks
-Bryan


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You will likely find more information on this in the Traditional Forum.

Other forums that have build-a-longs for traditional bows:
-Tradgang 
-Tradtalk 
-Pirates of Archery

Many who end up building bows for a living start with Bingham Projects and just jump in and start building. The first few bows will likely be trash, but it's not rocket science so you may be able to build a good bow on your first try.

There are a couple of videos available from 3 Rivers Archery.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------

